# PubMed- Update on human Campylobacter jejuni infections.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Update on human Campylobacter jejuni infections.*

Curr Opin Gastroenterol. 2010 Nov 30;

Authors: Kirkpatrick BD, Tribble DR

PURPOSE OF REVIEW: The present review will update the reader to the clinical, epidemiological and immunologic advances in the field of human campylobacteriosis. RECENT FINDINGS: New advances in human campylobacteriosis include an increased appreciation of the role of Campylobacter jejuni in postinfectious sequelae, a broadened understanding of Campylobacter-associated disease burden and the interplay between host immunity and bacterial factors. Antibiotic management has also become more complex: C. jejuni has undergone a rapid increase in resistance to the fluoroquinolone antibiotics and concurrently, postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome has been associated with a longer duration of untreated infection. In anticipation of new candidate C. jejuni vaccines, progress in understanding human immune responses to infection has been made via human experimental infections. These tightly controlled studies have also increased our understanding of the natural history of campylobacteriosis as well as observations of recrudescent infection following treatment with C. jejuni-sensitive antibiotics. SUMMARY: As one of the most common agents of bacterial gastroenteritis and a major health burden for both developing world and industrialized nations, Campylobacter infections remain a high priority for research efforts to improve prevention and management. Priorities for the future include vaccine development, pathogen-specific immunity and identification of risk factors for postinfectious sequelae.

PMID: 21124212 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------



## Bhealthy (Aug 10, 2014)

Campylobacter infection - PLEASE CONSULT YOUR DOCTOR OR PHARMACIST ABOUT ANY MEDICINE AND PROBIOTICS MENTIONED BELOW, THEY MIGHT BE NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYONE. 
I would like to share my experience with campylobacter infection (food poisoning, usually from raw meat or poultry) I had last month from one of the take away places. It started off with sudden stomach pains and diarrhoea (light or green colour). Doctors could not figure out what it was and took 3 visits to GP and finally getting some tests done (which took long time too cause they have lost them!), so from my first visit on 13th of June I got my antibiotics erythromycin for campylobacter infection on 21st of July! Meantime I had suffered real bad reaction to most foods, i.e. Diarrhoea each day several times, stomach pains about half an hour after food, felt very weak cause I knew I wasn't digesting food very well nor did the water stay in my body. Took about week and a half off work (week with a sick note). Usually it lasts 2-5 days but the period of my sickness was 7-8 weeks. During the whole time I was taking Lansoprazole in the mornings as it appeared I had gastritis superfitsialis chronica with it as well (had to do endoscopy for this).... Then no-spa ('mebeverine' in UK, after food to relax my muscles. I also made sure I took acidophilus probiotic - 1 a day, every day ( got from Holland and Barrett and I have to say, it did help me big time), I think It helped with restoring or not damaging too much of my insides during this infection. Eventually I found out that Saccharomyces Boulardii probiotic helps especially well during diarrhoea, I found a packet in Holland Barrett called Bioglan Serious Help One-A-Day Biotic Balance Ultimate Flora (20 billion live bacteria which has both probiotics together), so I've switched to this probiotic only at the moment. However, if you are immunocompromised - do not take S.Boulardii probiotic, it could be very dangerous or even fatal!!! On the first day of erythromycin I felt much better, diarrhoea stopped instantly, but it did come back every 2 days for about a week and a half. I had to be very strict with what I ate: oats in the morning with blueberrys, cinnamon and honey, then banana about 10 am, something steamed for lunch and supper. I ate 4 times a day before the antibiotics, as they damage the stomach lining too. I made sure there was 3 hour gap between antibiotic and probiotic for both of them to actually work ( I usually took probiotic before bed so it would work over night). I did not drink any coffee or tea, had only water or camomile or peppermint tea during the whole time. Campylobacter made me also lactose intolerant (which I found out after eating ice cream on a very hot summer day.... Not a pleasant surprise), so I had only lactose free milk and yogurts for about three weeks, but i am back to normal now. I also took some multivitamins as diarrhoea flushes a lot of nutrition from your body. I made sure I went for even little walks on fresh air in the evenings as erythromycin doesn't agree with the sun or artificial UV rays very much. I also tried to have a siesta every day when I was off sick at home - you recover better in the sleep. So this is how I fought campylobacter infection.... I hope this might help some of you to fight it. Also please look out for any muscle aches or respiratory problems - ring your doctor straight away if you get them - these could be dangerous rare side effects. And please try not to cook for others for about 3 weeks after healing and stay away from pregnant women and anyone with weak immune system, as it takes 2-3 weeks to completely get rid of campylobacter. Best of luck


----------

